# Why are so many used cars on ebay from Texas ... when was the last disaster there ?



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

On ebay there seems to be a large percentage of cars from Texas ... wasn't Texas where there was a hail storm a year or two back ... did something happen there recently that might be causing a lot of dealers to try and dump cars on ebay ? 

Maybe it just happens Texas has a lot of used cars and there is no reason to cause concern about this :dunno:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I wondered about that too...

Regardless of the reason, I found that the prices from those dealers and individuals are pretty competitive. Maybe it is simply economics. :dunno: 

I bought our Toyota from a dealer in Houston. I found the vehicle on E-bay, but acutally closed the deal over the phone and the seller closed the auction early. The price I paid could not be touched by anyone within a four state region.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

It really is weird that there are so many for sale there ... for some reason I seem to remember that hail & floods were a big issue for Texas at one time though I could be totally wrong ...


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Maybe it has something to do with the rules in texas about reporting past damage. :dunno:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe it's because none of our large cities have a transit system worth a damn, and everyone and their mother has a car. Hence tons of used vehicles.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Great question, Alan and I have definitely noticed the same thing on eBay for the vehicles I have been researching (Range Rover, Cayenne, X5). Also, I have got a lot of hits in Marietta, Georgia.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> On ebay there seems to be a large percentage of cars from Texas ... wasn't Texas where there was a hail storm a year or two back ... did something happen there recently that might be causing a lot of dealers to try and dump cars on ebay ?
> 
> Maybe it just happens Texas has a lot of used cars and there is no reason to cause concern about this :dunno:


We had some flooding a few years back here in Houston and there is flooding throughout the state every year (it's a big state). If you want my opinion, I think that people here (in Houston at least) just buy lots of new cars and trade them in often. Cost of living is low and people can afford new cars more often than in other parts of the country...thus the existence of bunches of pre-owned cars.

If you have a car in Houston you need someone to look at, PM me and I will see if I can help out.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

It is because of the Americans that go across the border into Mexico to steal cars, only to sell them here in the US. They seem to be especially fond of GM pickups.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

It's easy to wash a Texas title.

Be careful of used cars in Texas.

Whoever was talking about Marietta, GA...you'll find lots of Range Rovers there because there's a large used LR dealership in that area that does a lot of volume. I've bought two LRs from them (www.bvlr.com)


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

there was a large hailstorm early-mid 2004 as I recall (baseball size), several windstorms too


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

***********



> Posted on Mon, Oct. 04, 2004
> Heavy Rains and Hail Batter Texas
> 
> Showers and thunderstorms produced heavy rain and hail Monday across Texas and Oklahoma, while cool temperatures took hold across the Great Lakes.
> ...





> Amarillo Severe Weather Event - June 21, 2004
> By David Hennig
> 
> On June 21, the Amarillo metropolitan area experienced perhaps the worst wind and hail event in it's history. Numerous reports of baseball to softball size hail were reported mainly west of interstate 27 in Amarillo. While hail this large isn't that uncommon in the Panhandles region, what is uncommon is the fact that the hail fell over such a large area which was densely populated. In addition, 7 brief tornadoes occurred with this storm though none were within the city limits of Amarillo. Preliminary estimates put damages possibly as high as $100 million to homes, vehicles, businesses, and other property. Below is a meteorological description of how events unfolded during the late afternoon and evening of Monday, June 21.
> ...





> USDA DESIGNATES COUNTIES IN COLORADO AND TEXAS AS AGRICULTURE DISASTER AREAS
> WASHINGTON, Feb. 8, 2005 -- The U.S. Department of
> Agriculture designated counties in Colorado and Texas as
> primary agricultural disaster areas.
> ...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ryan, you make a good point about Georgia, I noticed that also ... 

Thanks for the posts in relations to the weather ... does anyone know just how easy it is to wash a title in Texas ?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Thanks for the posts in relations to the weather ... does anyone know just how easy it is to wash a title in Texas ?


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

TXE39 said:


> It's easy to wash a Texas title.
> 
> Be careful of used cars in Texas.


Before I bought my used BMW I read the same thing. Texas law allows the easy washing of titles. Buyer beware!


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> does anyone know just how easy it is to wash a title in Texas ?


Remember how when you were a kid you would toss your dirty clothes on the floor and magically they would disappear and show up clean and in your drawer a few days later?

That easy.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

The last disaster in Texas:

OU vs UT


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

In TX you can change license plates every year, something like that. I found that odd coming from CA. Also, cars have less value here. Everyone drives full size trucks or SUVs.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TXE39 said:


> Remember how when you were a kid you would toss your dirty clothes on the floor and magically they would disappear and show up clean and in your drawer a few days later?
> 
> That easy.


 LMAO ... I still do that now ... how the heck are my clothes getting cleaned ? ?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

drmwvr said:


> If you have a car in Houston you need someone to look at, PM me and I will see if I can help out.


 thanks for the offer ... I really appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I looked at a bunch of M3's from Houston & Austin my collegue Trey went to take a look but I never pulled the trigger...:bang:


----------

